
Show HN: An Interactive Genetic Algorithm Dashboard - scottire
https://genetic-algorithm.pyviz.demo.anaconda.com/GA
======
scottire
I made this using Holoviews, Panel and Bokeh in Python. It was mainly an
excuse to write a blog post and learn those tools but I ended up enjoying
refreshing my understanding of Genetic Algorithm.

Playing around with the dashboard is also pretty fun, I found myself setting
targets for a new population and trying to guess how big to set the mutation
scale / time evolving to get the population to drift towards the target.

~~~
maxwellwhite
This is very cool!

~~~
scottire
Thanks! If you’re interested, you can read how it works here:
[https://www.scottcondron.com/jupyter/optimisation/visualisat...](https://www.scottcondron.com/jupyter/optimisation/visualisation/2020/07/20/interactive-
genetic-algorithm-dashboard-from-scratch-in-python.html)

